# Going from Low Key barn to Show Barn!



## Sam23 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just found out that where I currently board, the owners have sold the property and we have until Jan. 1st to find a new place. 

Where we board now there are really just my two horses, the owners three horses, and three other boarders. It is really laid back and relaxed. We have been looking around and no matter which place we choose to move to they all seem to have some type of lesson program and do shows. 

I am just really nervous about moving to a new place with a lot of people and the fear of barn drama. I have always been afraid of change and not dealt with it very well but I am beyond nervous right now.

Any suggestions on how to deal with these and keep myself from freaking out?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

well, I know it is easy to say, but just chill out. It may be the best thing since sliced bread where you can grow and expand as a rider/owner. 

You might want to take a few trips over there to meet the people there before you move - it will help ease the transition. We recently got a new boarder at the barn...seems to be a very nice chick and we are looking forward to riding with her when she is up to it. Just be nice, smile, be friendly, and you may make some of the best riding buddies you have ever had!


----------



## Sam23 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you so much...I am excited and nervous at the same time.

We are going out tomorrow hopefully to look around and a few more times as well. I've got my fingers crossed and prayers going up that it all works out 




QOS said:


> well, I know it is easy to say, but just chill out. It may be the best thing since sliced bread where you can grow and expand as a rider/owner.
> 
> You might want to take a few trips over there to meet the people there before you move - it will help ease the transition. We recently got a new boarder at the barn...seems to be a very nice chick and we are looking forward to riding with her when she is up to it. Just be nice, smile, be friendly, and you may make some of the best riding buddies you have ever had!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

where are the other boarders moving to? It might be easier to move with some people you already know.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

When I bought my horse, I had just moved back up to WV. I didnt know anyone besides my husband's family, and friends I had gone to school with. I didnt have any problems. You just need to be open minded with everything, and know that you have as much reason to be there as any other person boarding their horse(s) there.

Also, it always helps if you treat the barn as if it were yours, cleaning up after yourself, cleaning other messes, ect, ect

I just recently moved to NC and I knew even less people than I did in WV. I still only know a few of the boarders after being there for 4months. Every barn Ive been at, everyone seems rather friendly, especially if you board a horse there 

Just take everything one day at a time and you'll be fine! Good Luck!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

barn drama is only drama if you allow it to be. Mind ur own business and dotn let people get in yours. Watch learn and listen. But dont get sucked into listening to unsolicited advice. It actually took me a few years to just turn people off. I never listen to anyone when I am on the trail, Once back at camp or at a club meeting I am all ears, and have no problem asking questions. Just not while I am riding my horse, my problem I'll deal with it best I can. 

But I imagine your gonna need some thick skin and ability to tell some people to ****** off, horse world seems to be full of self appointed experts who feel they have been ordained by God to constantly tell people what they should do.


----------



## Sam23 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am not really sure where the other boarders are going yet. 

http://www.horseforum.com/members/14848/ csimkunas6: I am also in NC just north of Charlotte 

When I was younger I boarded at a barn that had a lesson program and I took part in it, and yes there was always somebody trying to put their 2 cents in everything and just very catty girls that created a horrible experience, but I know that not everywhere is going to be like that (it is just always in the back of my mind). I am a very shy in new situations especially a bigger place. But I am very excited and trying to keep an open mind


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Focus on your horses. Others will ask about them & start conversations. Ask about their horses too if they show interst in yours.
Be friendly & you'll be fine.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

bring cookies for the boarders and carrots for the horses! I'm also moving barns and consider myself to be shy so that's one way I know to break the ice a little...


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Sam23 said:


> I am not really sure where the other boarders are going yet.
> 
> csimkunas6: I am also in NC just north of Charlotte
> 
> When I was younger I boarded at a barn that had a lesson program and I took part in it, and yes there was always somebody trying to put their 2 cents in everything and just very catty girls that created a horrible experience, but I know that not everywhere is going to be like that (it is just always in the back of my mind). I am a very shy in new situations especially a bigger place. But I am very excited and trying to keep an open mind


Where at? There are a few of us around the Charlotte area. We should coordinate a ride!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

oh, and if driving wasnt an issue, i know someone withonly 1 horse and a private property who is looking for a boarder. but we are in Waxhaw, south of Charlotte.


----------



## Sam23 (Nov 1, 2011)

In the Mooresville area...have you ever heard of Cool Creek Training Center?



LetAGrlShowU said:


> oh, and if driving wasnt an issue, i know someone withonly 1 horse and a private property who is looking for a boarder. but we are in Waxhaw, south of Charlotte.


----------

